# Rideshare insurance in Ca



## Matt Greentrees (May 5, 2017)

I am being forced to find a new insurance company any recommendations for one in Ca that will provide rideshare insurance for a decent rate. 

I just started driving and thought it would be a good idea to add rideshare to my policy. So I contacted Progressive insurance and told them I was thinking about doing rideshare and needed to know how much it would increase my payments if I decided to do it. Made it very clear that I am not driving for them now but just doing research. I was told they have to pull up my policy before giving me a price. Again I said I'm just doing research. She says she understands and puts me on hold. A short while later she explains that they do not offer that service in Ca and also want to inform me that they will not be renewing me and have flagged underwriting to cancel me unless I'm willing to state that my car will never be used for rideshare. My policy will expire in about 3 weeks. So any recommendations on who to use would be appreciated. Also if you don't want to be canceled. Don't give any personal info out if your just inquiring if they offer rideshare coverage. You may be canceled just for asking.


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

Matt Greentrees said:


> I am being forced to find a new insurance company any recommendations for one in Ca that will provide rideshare insurance for a decent rate.
> 
> I just started driving and thought it would be a good idea to add rideshare to my policy. So I contacted Progressive insurance and told them I was thinking about doing rideshare and needed to know how much it would increase my payments if I decided to do it. Made it very clear that I am not driving for them now but just doing research. I was told they have to pull up my policy before giving me a price. Again I said I'm just doing research. She says she understands and puts me on hold. A short while later she explains that they do not offer that service in Ca and also want to inform me that they will not be renewing me and have flagged underwriting to cancel me unless I'm willing to state that my car will never be used for rideshare. My policy will expire in about 3 weeks. So any recommendations on who to use would be appreciated. Also if you don't want to be canceled. Don't give any personal info out if your just inquiring if they offer rideshare coverage. You may be canceled just for asking.


If you're driving in Ontario Rideshare insurance is covered by Uber as soon as the app is on


----------



## Matt Greentrees (May 5, 2017)

I believe that to be true everywhere. But if your insurance company finds out you are do No ride share. There is a chance you won't be covered even when offline.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Matt Greentrees said:


> I am being forced to find a new insurance company any recommendations for one in Ca that will provide rideshare insurance for a decent rate.
> 
> I just started driving and thought it would be a good idea to add rideshare to my policy. So I contacted Progressive insurance and told them I was thinking about doing rideshare and needed to know how much it would increase my payments if I decided to do it. Made it very clear that I am not driving for them now but just doing research. I was told they have to pull up my policy before giving me a price. Again I said I'm just doing research. She says she understands and puts me on hold. A short while later she explains that they do not offer that service in Ca and also want to inform me that they will not be renewing me and have flagged underwriting to cancel me unless I'm willing to state that my car will never be used for rideshare. My policy will expire in about 3 weeks. So any recommendations on who to use would be appreciated. Also if you don't want to be canceled. Don't give any personal info out if your just inquiring if they offer rideshare coverage. You may be canceled just for asking.


Hi Matt. Sorry to hear that Progressive took that direction with you, but the cat's out-of-the-bag so speak - that's "PC" money-grubbing California, which is one big reason why I and so many others relocated to Las Vegas!

Be that as it may, you must now find another insurance provider. Places like Progressive and the General are not the options for rideshare insurance, or so I've read. I have rideshare insurance thru Farmers. Farmers was the first insurance company to add rideshare insurance to its portfolio.

That said, Uber's insurance only covers you and your pax while the pax is in your vehicle. What your looking for is rideshare GAP insurance coverage.

Please do a Google search on rideshare GAP coverage

Here is a link to Farmers: https://www.farmers.com/rideshare/


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

Matt Greentrees said:


> I believe that to be true everywhere. But if your insurance company finds out you are do No ride share. There is a chance you won't be covered even when offline.


I already told my insurance State Farm and they were okay with it as long as I was covered by Uber when the app was on which I am here in Ontario


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Uberjoe78 said:


> I already told my insurance State Farm and they were okay with it as long as I was covered by Uber when the app was on which I am here in Ontario


Uberjoe, are you saying that State Farm did not see any necessity to add rideshare GAP coverage?



Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Uberjoe, are you saying that State Farm did not see any necessity to add rideshare GAP coverage?


To adapt to changing customer needs, beginning Monday, October 21, 2016, State Farm will offer a Transportation Network Company Driver Coverage endorsement in Connecticut, Delaware, Georgia, Idaho, Indiana, Louisiana, Mississippi, North Dakota, Nebraska, Ohio, Oklahoma, Oregon, Washington and West Virginia.

Read more at https://newsroom.statefarm.com/stat...age-in-additional-states/#Ejr4efGPEwpWvMs7.99


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Uberjoe, are you saying that State Farm did not see any necessity to add rideshare GAP coverage?
> 
> To adapt to changing customer needs, beginning Monday, October 21, 2016, State Farm will offer a Transportation Network Company Driver Coverage endorsement in Connecticut, Delaware, Georgia, Idaho, Indiana, Louisiana, Mississippi, North Dakota, Nebraska, Ohio, Oklahoma, Oregon, Washington and West Virginia.
> 
> Read more at https://newsroom.statefarm.com/stat...age-in-additional-states/#Ejr4efGPEwpWvMs7.99


https://newsroom.uber.com/canada/insurance-for-ridesharing-with-uber-in-ontario/

In addition to this link I contacted Uber to ask them and confirm they said. Uber partners being in Ontario do not need to purchase anything in addition to this policy.


----------



## Matt Greentrees (May 5, 2017)

Well I'm about to have no insurance because I inquired about rideshare coverage.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Matt Greentrees said:


> Well I'm about to have no insurance because I inquired about rideshare coverage.


I get it and it sucks because you were only making an inquiry and had best intentions. Still, if you're planning to do rideshare for any length of time, I suggest that you keep up with current events. I drive full-time in Las Vegas - for me, rideshare GAP coverage is a must as I stand to lose many tangible assets if successfully sued.

Las Vegas is a high tourist market with a melting-pot of out-of-state drivers, most of which are looking to let [their] hair down and shed inhibitions... "What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas" lol...

That said, I am a proactive driver and have never been involved in an auto accident since moving to Las Vegas in 2004. Still, not a single day goes by that I don't see a number of auto accidents or encounter one or more drunk drivers while in route to pick up a pax. If I were to get caught up in an auto accident before picking up a pax or after dropping off a pax or while sitting idle in a staging area or driving around waiting for my next ping, Uber's insurance would not cover me whether the accident was my fault or the other drivers. This is why I opted to carry rideshare GAP coverage.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberjoe78 said:


> If you're driving in Ontario Rideshare insurance is covered by Uber as soon as the app is on


You are covered for liability but their collision and comprehensive coverage is contingent on having valid personal insurance. If you violate your policy, by driving commercial with a personal coverage, then you would not have valid personal insurance and Uber may deny your claim.

Sucks that you got caught with your hand in the cookie jar OP, I hope you can find insurance for your vehicle before yours lapses.



Uberjoe78 said:


> https://newsroom.uber.com/canada/insurance-for-ridesharing-with-uber-in-ontario/
> 
> In addition to this link I contacted Uber to ask them and confirm they said. Uber partners being in Ontario do not need to purchase anything in addition to this policy.


This may be more of a Canada regulation then a US regulation. They may be required to cover you even without rideshare endorsement. In the US, the contingent collision is based on if you have valid personal insurance. The validity includes requirements that your insurance provider is 100% aware and approve of your Uber activity.

If yours does, that's great... but most, if not all drivers in the US is underinsured and unaware.


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You are covered for liability but their collision and comprehensive coverage is contingent on having valid personal insurance. If you violate your policy, by driving commercial with a personal coverage, then you would not have valid personal insurance and Uber may deny your claim.
> 
> Sucks that you got caught with your hand in the cookie jar OP, I hope you can find insurance for your vehicle before yours lapses.
> 
> ...


Yeah I think the requirement for Ontario drivers is that we contact our insurance and let them know that we're participating in ride sharing. Which I did and they're fine with it.


----------



## TaroTeaFan (Jun 19, 2017)

According to http://www.iii.org/graph-archive/96044

The average personal injury jury award in 2014 is about $444k. With more and more expensive cars and high income people in CA, I'd rather go for an as high liability as I can afford.


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

There is a list of rideshare options on this site under insurance forums. My office does insurance for California drivers and can help educate on the different options available. Give us a call. (877) 355-1009


----------

